# NoSuchElementException



## Biesterfeld (6. Apr 2005)

Hej,

folgende:


```
while(! this.treeSet.isEmpty()){
   treeSetEntry = this.treeSet.first();
   funktionDieInTreeSetRumpfuscht(treeSetEntry);
}
```

In bestimmten Fällen, und ich versteh nicht wann, wirft mir diese Anweisung in Zeile 2 eine NoSuchElementException. Wie kann das sein?  :bahnhof: 

Ach ja, die Funktion die in treeSet rumfuscht, ändert nicht das Kriterium der Elemente, nach dem ich den TreeSet sortiert habe.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Beste Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## Biesterfeld (6. Apr 2005)

Hej,

Vermutung: Wenn ich das erste Element aus dem TreeSet lösche gibt er mir nicht das nächst erste aus, sondern wirft die Exception, oder?

Also langsam beginne ich an der Collection-API zu zweifeln...

However
Beste grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## bygones (6. Apr 2005)

first löscht nicht das element - sondern gibt es einfach zurück..

überprüf lieber nochmal deine Methode die was mit dem Set macht....

einfaches iterieren mit element holen und löschen läuft ohne probleme


----------



## Biesterfeld (6. Apr 2005)

Hej,

das first() das Element nicht löscht war mir schon klar, ich dachte nur, dass wenn das originär erste Element gelöscht wurde, dann first() ne Exception wirft, is aber auch nicht der Fall, wie ich inzwischen festgetsellt habe.

Dann versteh ichs aber wirklich nicht, weil wie gesagt, auch wenn meine Funktion in dem Set rumfuscht, es muss doch trotzdem immer ein erste Element geben solange (! TreeSet.isEmpty() ) ist. Und der Aufruf von first() erfolgt ja unmittelbar nach dem Test ob das Set leer ist.

Beste Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------

